# Too Cold To Pee



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL.. good one.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 24, 2011)

OK!!!!!!!!! now that is funny, I wonder if it would work?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 24, 2011)

Now THAT IS a BEAUTY  ! ! !







Bear


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is another "cold" thing.  This is appartently a viral video from Yellowknife, NWT (I actually have a friend who lives there).

System won't let me paste the video, but here is the link:


----------



## dalton (Jan 24, 2011)

ok here is a hard to believe cold thing...   no bullshit either!!

up on eilson airforce base in northern alaska the temps are often down in the -60 or lower range...   every new batch of troops gets told the same thing...   don't whip it out outside or you will regret it.     every year someone dosn't listen and spends a week in the infurmary healing.  apparently the urine freezes all the way up inside your parts and the ice crystals cut up the flesh inside.

now thats too cold too pee

OUCH!!!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Jan 25, 2011)

Beer-B-Q, that's one worth sharing with my 76 year old Mom and Dad, they will love it, here we set in the coldest winter we have had in years and I am sure that they will get a good chuckle out of it as I did.  It's been so cold that I have not been able to get my new Master Forge Propane Smoker out of the garage to season it, so it's good to see that you guys do understand and have a good sense of humor !  With a little luck it is suppose to warm up into the 40's and the Master Forge will get seasoned up whether it wants to or not !  Have a great day my friend!!!!

Barry

aka VirginiaSmokeSignal


----------

